# Halloween Forum Shirts Vote / Buy



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to thank the amazing members that submitted artwork. I would like to thank them for the hard work, patience, cooperation and talent.

The shirts are NOW available to purchase!

We also need all members to vote for your favorite design so that the winner can be sent a free shirt!

*BUY: *There are many types of shirts. The standard black shirt (what is on the front page of our cafepress shop) has full color printed on the front. Other styles have printing on 2 sides.

*VOTING IS OVER - VOTE:* When you vote, please click on each shirt from the hope page, look at the large image. Also hover over the different colors as a few of the designs look better with lighter backgrounds (you may or may not decide to consider that when voting). Please take time to look at all of the images on the front page prior to voting. There is a great selection to choose from. Also, there were a few designs (such as logos) that were designed to be placed on the pocket and not full shirt as it is on some shirts. 
_Reminder:_ For each one, click on the shirt, then click "View Larger", then Zoom into the image so that you can see it better.

Shirt Page: Halloween Shirts

*SHIRTS AND HOODIES AVAILABLE HERE:* 
http://www.cafepress.com/hforum
http://www.zazzle.com/halloweenforum



(remember, this shirts are currently not marked up at all. They are listed at the lowest price possible)


----------



## iHalloween (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a little hard to read some of them


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Look at them full size...then zoom in.


iHalloween said:


> It's a little hard to read some of them


----------



## iHalloween (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohhhhh (duh) ... hit the Zoom!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow...what amazing choices!!! I am getting ready to order mine tonight! I am so excited...thanks to all of you for your hard work, and you too Larry for organizing this!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Whew, that was a tough vote! Off to order my shirt.... or two.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just got mine ordered! So excited...I ordered a hoodie  I was doing a search for a coupon code, and found MOUSESCHOOL which is good for $5 off $50. I wasnt able to use it bc I didnt spend enough, and not sure if its still active, but maybe someone else can!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Too many (Great) choices!!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't decide, yes I voted. But I'd like to vote more than once. 

I do have a question, are some of these designs meant to be on the back? I can't find any merchandise on some of the #2's. This is in regards to Frankiesgirl 1 & 2, are they front and back?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It took me a while to figure this out but for the frankiesgirl ones, the pumpkins are on the front & certified fanatic on the back. Click on which shirt style you like and it'll show you where there is a back logo or not.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> It took me a while to figure this out but for the frankiesgirl ones, the pumpkins are on the front & certified fanatic on the back. Click on which shirt style you like and it'll show you where there is a back logo or not.


That's how I intended them to be - the JoLs are the front side and the "certified" is the back side.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhhh man. I really want to get a black hoodie with the pumpkins on the front and the certified on the back!! =( Any reason they can't do it on these ones?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! Great choices! Did I mention I suck at making decisions? This is going to be tough...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes it is hard! Everyone did a great job. I did manage to narrow it down to three  I like the ones that have the extra text like, keeping the spirit alive and hope we didn't scare you. Oh and I liked how the blood came thru on the back side of roguepixie's!

Hmmmmm let me look again 

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok, I'm a bit confused with the 1,2,3 and 4 bit. I take it 1 is the front side, 2 is the back side but what is 3 and 4?

MsM


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks Guys and Ghouls for the great designs! I voted for my fav but can't decide what style I want to order. One of them I saw is available in a color called "cinder"! I should get that.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

13mummy said:


> Ahhhh man. I really want to get a black hoodie with the pumpkins on the front and the certified on the back!! =( Any reason they can't do it on these ones?


Ditto. 


Actually, maybe I'm missing something. I'm not seeing the back logo on any of the pictures when I select a shirt/sweatshirt/anything. 

Is there a list of which ones 'work' with the both side printing?


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Does anybody have any idea about the fit/size of the pull-over hoodies?? Are they men's standard? I'm assuming they must be. I don't know whether to get a small or medium. I wear a medium women's, but if I get a men's sweatshirt, they are usually big enough to get a small. I don't want to order a small and not feel comfortable in it.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, before I order.....

Correct me if I am wrong, but there are no adult BLACK items that are double sided? Not that it is going to stop me from ordering, but I just want to make sure.

Great job on the designs everyone!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I will definitely be ordering a shirt & the submissions are great, but I do have to say that I am very disappointed that I can't get what I really like best...no black (or any dark color for that matter) two sided shirts available. I love the back designed by Frankiesgirl & I love the eyes & neither are available on the back of anything dark...and I think those designs look best on a dark color too.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

digbugsgirl said:


> Does anybody have any idea about the fit/size of the pull-over hoodies?? Are they men's standard? I'm assuming they must be. I don't know whether to get a small or medium. I wear a medium women's, but if I get a men's sweatshirt, they are usually big enough to get a small. I don't want to order a small and not feel comfortable in it.




chose the one you like and above of the size box there's a size chart that actually shows you a person wearing the product and it tells you how much they weigh and there height so you can gauge how it will fit you.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Duh! Thanks!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would even be willing to pay a little extra to get the design on the back of a black hoodie.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> I will definitely be ordering a shirt & the submissions are great, but I do have to say that I am very disappointed that I can't get what I really like best...no black (or any dark color for that matter) two sided shirts available. I love the back designed by Frankiesgirl & I love the eyes & neither are available on the back of anything dark...and I think those designs look best on a dark color too.


Hadn't even thought of clicking on the lights...

Yep, there's the 2 sided ones...

Ah, well, my little girl will look cute in a little pink Halloweenforum Tshirt at least.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Halloween & "white" don't exactly go together...that's just my opinion.

It is cool that we even have the opportunity to get forum shirts, so I don't want to sound ungrateful...just something to think about for next year I guess.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

About the 1, 2, 3, 4

That's just the order that I submitted my designs--I intended each of them to be stand-alone products.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm sorry.... I must be going dumb... how can you tell what's front and whats back? Some of these would be great without a back-side image, but I can't tell which ones have it.

Example: Islandcryptkeeper, you've got a nice one with the moon and statue... is that the only image on that shirt? Is that the front or back? And how would I know?


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Ted-

None of the Black (or dark) shirts have a back. CafePress's printing process doesn't allow it (I wish it did!) Only white and/or light colored products are two-sided.

v/r
IslandCryptKeeper


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Booooo that sucks!! What am I to do now.

I do agree white, or heather grey just doesn't go with halloween.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> Ted-
> 
> None of the Black (or dark) shirts have a back. CafePress's printing process doesn't allow it (I wish it did!) Only white and/or light colored products are two-sided.
> 
> ...


Thanks. (I clicked the link and only saw the black shirts... didn't even realize all the products).

Next question. If dark shirts don't print front and back, am I just voting for the one image design (even though some of these come in 2 images (frt and bk)?

Example 2: I like deepsix2 - just the text, but when I click on "all products" and "deepsix", the only image that shows up is the graphic - not the text alone. So, if "deepsix2" (text only) won, what would be available?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Cafepress, and they said that they could print something on the back of a black shirt, or hoodie. It's just up to the designer to design it this way. Larry is there any way you could set that up for some of the designs that are two sided. If it costs more, I'd be willing to pay it, as I'm sure most other people would too.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I would also be willing to pay more for a two sided black hoodie/t-shirt.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You are voting for your favorite image.

If we went the route that we went last year, there would be one black shirt design with one front graphic. That is it. 

The front page contains shirts that have the images to vote for. In the initial post, notice that it says to click "View Large" and then zoom in. That way you get a good look at the graphic. For the reason of voting, it works out that they are single sided as you are supposed to vote for your favorite one design.

I think that the confusion is that there is a large selection.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

13mummy said:


> I just got off the phone with Cafepress, and they said that they could print something on the back of a black shirt, or hoodie. It's just up to the designer to design it this way. Larry is there any way you could set that up for some of the designs that are two sided. If it costs more, I'd be willing to pay it, as I'm sure most other people would too.


That would be great.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There are some products that do have a second side. The standard black shirt does not seem to have any way to add a back image to. I just walked through the wizard again for one and there was no option to add a second side. Certain items there are that option, but not the standard black shirts.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

larry said:


> There are some products that do have a second side. The standard black shirt does not seem to have any way to add a back image to. I just walked through the wizard again for one and there was no option to add a second side. Certain items there are that option, but not the standard black shirts.


Thanks for clearing that up. That just makes things simpler for me anyway. Don't give me too many options or I'll overload!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I really hate to bug you one this Larry, but maybe if you talked to someone. I just would love to have that hoddie. I don't think anyone would ever be able to get it off of me. They'd have to bury me in it.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

13mummy said:


> I really hate to bug you one this Larry, but maybe if you talked to someone. I just would love to have that hoddie. I don't think anyone would ever be able to get it off of me. They'd have to bury me in it.


I agree...or at least an option for 2 sided printing on a darker shirt & hoodie, even if it isn't black. Really the only choice we have for two sided printing is white, baby pink, baby blue, light yellow or light grey...that's it.


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

Frankiesgirl's looks too cute on the Jr. Ringer in Gold. It has that vintage vibe to it and I love it! The only thing is Yellow/gold tones don't look good on me  Oh well, its Halloween, its ok if I look a little sickly in it LOL! I'm getting mine in pink lol, I love that I can have a "girly" Halloween shirt!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm like most, I would love to have the option of having both sides in black. And it's just a waste of space on the black hoodies.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Sorry. I can only do what they allow me to do. There is a back side printing on everything that they allowed me to.

The top couple of designs after the vote is over, I can also post them on Zazzle for hoodies as they have 2 sided printing on hoodies for $46. I did not go with zazzle as the default as the prices are higher for many products.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Brown is the new black. They have brown right?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I will wait to purchase, so I can get one from Zazzle. =)

Spooky Little Girl - They don't do back printing on anything other then very light colors.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i like frankiesgirl 1 and cryptkeeper 2 but i voted crypkeeper 2
imm prob buy one


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Now those are some great designs. I'll be ordering one also, maybe two. Thanks to all those involved.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Larry, thank you for making all the wonderful designs available for purchase this year.

That said, I, too, am disappointed with CafePress' lack of customizability on the part of the buyer.
Zazzle's prices are a bit higher, but you also get two-sided printing on dark apparel and you can change the image position and size, such as choosing between a pocket design or full-size design on the front.
My designs were made with the intention of having the HF logo on the front pocket and the eyes design on the back of the same black shirt.

Maybe next year we can set up an HF shop on Zazzle?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

After the countless complaints that I have received today:

At the end of the voting period, the top two images will be utilized on products on zazzle including the 2-sided printed black shirt and black hoodie.

The cafepress shop will remain open until the end of the vote and will be taken offline due to the countless complaints about it.

Apologies that so many are unhappy with cafepress. I really thought that it would have been accepted. I received many complaints via PM today that compells me to shut that shop down even though personally I like it. But I am not going to pay for something that nobody likes.

*** 
In the end, we will have our best designs on the most requested type of products: 2-sided black shirt and hoodies.
***
(Sorry that I may sound a little irritated in this message. It is hard to stay cheerful after so many complaints(private messages) with a couple of them being down right rude)

I did what I thought was best. Now I know it was not the best choice.

But I do plan on implmenting the double sided printing on zazzle of the winning image(s)

Thanks


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

*{{{HUGS}}}* Larry.  I am so sorry.* NOBODY *has the right to be rude to you. _That really pisses me off._ I thought Cafe Press was a great idea. Better than NO SHIRTS at all. 

Thanks for everything that you have done to try to keep us all happy. You are the BOMB!


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry you had to go through all that. Can't satisfy everybody I guess. But I think this is a great idea that has been handled just fine.




larry said:


> After the countless complaints that I have received today:
> 
> At the end of the voting period, the top two images will be utilized on products on zazzle including the 2-sided printed black shirt and black hoodie.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I placed my embarrassingly big order from Cafepress this am. I didn't want to miss out on any of the designs that I coveted. Plus the pink hoodie really grew on me with frankiesgirl's design. 

Thanks again to all of the GREAT artists that put forth their time, effort and talent!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't see any pictures?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Larry - I am shocked and upset that you're getting so many complaints and rude comments... 

*Folks, please try to remember that the shirts are being offered as a bonus - he's not marking them up and tried to find the best deal possible! He's using his free time to set all of this up, countless hours messing with little details that none of us have even considered.
*
I guess you can't please everyone, but being rude about it is completely uncalled for!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

murtisha said:


> I can't see any pictures?


Go to the first page, check Larry's post (the first one) and there is a link to the Cafepress site with all of the entry designs.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I do appreciate the kind words and personal support very much. 

Thanks much!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree, I don't think anyone should be rude to Larry. He has done an amazing job, and even went on to try to fix the problem whole heartenly, unfortunitly it wouldn't let him. He was very gracious enough to offer on a different site the designs to accommidate many who wanted the double sided tops & hoodies. I was trilled. I know I spoke up on this thread because I got excited on the prospect of maybe getting the best Halloweenforum hoddie in the world. That I'd gladly wear for the whole world to see. I didn't PM larry, on this at all, so I hope I didn't come across as being rude on this thread. If so I really do appolagize.

Larry as usual to do rock.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

If anyone orders a woman's fitted t-shirt, I would love some input on the length. I'm 5' 11" tall so length is sometimes an issue with me. If you are on the shorter side & it isn't long on you, then it probably will be short on me. If that's the case, I may be better off to go with a men's fitted t-shirt in a small, even if it's a little large, since men's sizes typically run longer....so, if you have any input on the Cafe Press sizes, I would greatly appreciate the heads up. Thanks!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Buzzard said:


> If anyone orders a woman's fitted t-shirt, I would love some input on the length. I'm 5' 11" tall so length is sometimes an issue with me. If you are on the shorter side & it isn't long on you, then it probably will be short on me. If that's the case, I may be better off to go with a men's fitted t-shirt in a small, even if it's a little large, since men's sizes typically run longer....so, if you have any input on the Cafe Press sizes, I would greatly appreciate the heads up. Thanks!


When you choose the shirt you want, they say on the side what type of fitting it is. Say is says "standard" click on that and it will give you a photo on how it looks on people, at the bottom it says "For more detailed sizing information please click here" and it gives you all the measuraments. I hope that helps.


----------



## iHalloween (Oct 13, 2008)

As one of the contributors , and simply a member of the forum, I applaud Larry for taking the initiative and having the dedication required to keep the forum up and running. As well, continually aspiring to make it better for all of us. Not for profit, not for himself but for everyone and simply for the fun of Halloween. I myself would have chosen Cafepress but, I know little about Zazzle.

GREAT job Larry!!! I'm not going to win (  ) but, I had fun creating a design just for the fun of it!

Thanks and cheers to the "fun of Halloween"!!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Everyone's designs are great! It was very hard to choose just one! 
I will be ordering mine in black, but had no idea heather was considered to be such a hideous color. I like the idea that we can pick just about any color we want for our shirts. 
I don't think i could say anything Frankie'sGirl hasn't already said about Larry getting rude PMs. This site has always been based on camaraderie and love for Halloween, it's sad to see people getting so worked up over something as trivial as t-shirts and hoodies.
Thanks Larry! for setting everything up. And thank you to the artists for all of your hard work!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks to all of my peeps! 

I very much appreciate your kind words and support. I normally do not let negativity get to me. But hey..I slipped a little.

On another note/same tune, I bought my shirts today! I also spent way too much. But 75% of my wardrobe is Halloween oriented.

Ok....back to work for me. Thank you again.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Great job Larry! Looks like I should have my shirt on monday. Woohoo!


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Awsome! I voted and placed my order as well!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I personally like the idea of different colors, black is great, I see why every one loves it, it is halloween, but for me, I have a white cat, and black shirts looks like fuzzy white shirts after a while, and if I get a white shirt, no one knows!! LOL!
Thank you Larry for taking the time to do this for us, I am sorry you got dumped on while working so hard on this!!!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Shirts look great!!!  Ordered 2 tonight!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I should have my shirts, and other apparel, by tuesday. I am sooo excited! Thanks for setting this up Larry, and I am sorry that people have been giving you a hard time, for something that you have organized for OUR benefit. There are many of us who are appreciative...
Cant wait to see the photos page with all of us modeling our shirts....whoever gets theirs first, please start a thread


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you so much for everyone's hard work. I REALLY appreciate it. The designs were so hard to choose from! I placed my order and spent way to much but all I wear are my halloween forum shirts!! That's how I like it!! I used a coupon code on my order. The code is FCPMAR1 for $5.00 off $75.00 or more order if anyone can use it! There is also a code for $10.00 off $100.00 or more and that code is FCPMAR2. Thanks especially to you Larry for setting this up for us. I really liked having all the great choices!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

bethene said:


> I personally like the idea of different colors, black is great, I see why every one loves it, it is halloween, but for me, I have a white cat, and black shirts looks like fuzzy white shirts after a while, and if I get a white shirt, no one knows!! LOL!


bethene, I have the same problem, yet I have a siamese. The solution is easy--you need to get a black cat too!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Choices, choices, choices... The white ringer tee or the traditional black. 
Black is not a good choice when you live with a white dog, believe me. But then again, with white I become a walking drop cloth! OK... I am really over-thinking this! Told you I suck at decisions!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm glad I ordered a shirt now, just checked this thread after I ordered and phew! glad I got in before the shop got closed! I appreciate everyone's efforts!! I got a gray hoodie. I'm not a huge fan of gray but I want to represent and a hoodie is what I wear most often. I'm just happy to have the all the design options, so many to choose from is nice. Can't wait to get my shirt and hoodie!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

The shop is closed? I was able to place my order.

Too bad the long sleeve T is only white and ash, would have really liked a black one. So I just kicked myself in the ash and got it.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

No. The shop is still open Halloween Shirts


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK I did it! No more stewing! I ordered the white ringer tee by Frankiesgirl!
I must admit though, in voting, I chose Islandcryptkeeper 2 because I loved the graphic, but it only seemed to work on the solid black shirt. On the other hand, Frankiesgirl's design worked great for white and there was the two-sided option. I decided since I have soooooo many black tees I'd go with something different this time since we had the option. 
Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

I've never ordered from here before. Does anyone know how the clothes fit? Run big? Run small? I'd like to place an order tonight just trying to decide what size to order.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm going to go over to cafepress right now but, is there a link to the zazzle or other shop too? I would like to see what is offered there. 

And a HUGE ty to Larry for doing this. I love Halloween shirts and would really like to show off my support to the best Halloween Forum around!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is the link Halloween Shirts

Once you choose which design you like, click on the name on the left hand column. There is where you'll find all the products (hoodies, kids shirts, sweats, etc). Mine is the women's light Tshirt in light yellow.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Oops, posted that in the wrong place. Is there a way to delete posts?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mr. Scratch said:


> I've never ordered from here before. Does anyone know how the clothes fit? Run big? Run small? I'd like to place an order tonight just trying to decide what size to order.


On the cafepress order page, click on the sizing chart, it will give you the dimensions of each shirt size. It also has a picture of a friendly guy wearing a size large shirt and gives his hieght and weight That was the biggest help for me, and allowed me visualize the shirt size...went with XL.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got the email - mine is on it's way! Can't wait!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> On the cafepress order page, click on the sizing chart, it will give you the dimensions of each shirt size. It also has a picture of a friendly guy wearing a size large shirt and gives his hieght and weight That was the biggest help for me, and allowed me visualize the shirt size...went with XL.



Ok thanks alot!! I'm gonna shell out the money tonight and place that order.


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL, I'm just curious who bought a thong????


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

MadDog said:


> LOL, I'm just curious who bought a thong????


Not sure I want to know...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont see anything wrong with having Halloween Themed Undergarmets


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Larry, thanks man.....I was one who just wanted to get a HF shirt and missed out last year! This year you gave me almost countless (had to use my fingers and toes) choices! I ordered through cafepress and they were quick, nothing better then a black shirt with the design, received my shirt this past Wednesday. Thanks again.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got my shirt and two ball caps in Friday. Will be ordering more shirts as I have a friend that helps me out running my haunt every year, so I always get him one of our Halloween shirts for helping me out. He loves them. So, its not only members of this forum that loves the shirts.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Malibu Man, it is tradition that I buy my friend a shirt too!! He gets one every year. I figure it is more advertising for the board. 

I got all of my shirts and my adorable PINK hoodie in yesterday. Very exciting!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats to the winner frankiesgirl 1 !!!!

That is a great design. I am still floored of how many terrific designs there are!!!

We shall see what we can do with them.

There are no losers in this contest. amazing.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

MadDog said:


> LOL, I'm just curious who bought a thong????


Busted me man... My zombie in my yard is gonna be a little sunburnt this year without his pants.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shoot, i have been so busy with my reaper gift i was avoiding being on here so much. i missed all this. i hope i am still going to be able to order a couple of shirts and a hoodie?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You can order from the cafepress store (look at the link at the beginning of the post) and buy lots o shirts.

In the very near future, I will be implementing Zazzle for the winning designs so that we can have double sided printing for the winning design.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

last year i purchased a shirt and hoodie, that dear sweet grandson of mine keeps living in them. grrrrr. lol. guess i will have to get him his own tshirt this year. we can share the hoodie. 
thanks for the information larry. i will check that out and order


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats frankiesgirl!! Looking forward to the doube sided printing. For now I'm going to get a cap.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LarryHow Long can we order? is there a dead line?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Cafepress will be up with all designs through at least Halloween. Winning Design much longer. Zazzle should be up by this weekend (or before). Sorry for delay as the full time gig (and day to day stuff) is keeping me extremely busy.

Everyone remember to take pictures!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Finally got my shirt in the mail last night! Wifeypoo was so unimpressed, that she sent me to clean the grill. "In my new shirt, never!", I exclaimed. I eventually did clean the grill.


Here it is, fresh out of the wrapper and still has that new shirt smell to it. It's light weight and comfy. For sizing purposes, I got an XL long sleeve T - I'm 6'2", 215 lbs. The long sleeves only come in white and grey - I would have preferred black.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats Frankiesgirl! I love my double sided shirt!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks, Larry!! 
Warrent, looks good, you sure can't clean the grill in that!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

warrent nice look, clean the grill in white, i think not, what could your wife be thinking. i think that shirt should be put to good use. drop everything else and go halloween shopping. lol.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Man, so hard to decide.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm so eager to order my hoodie! Any word on the Zazzle site?


----------



## Ravenscroft (Mar 15, 2009)

I checked the Zassle site today and couldn't find them.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

My bad. still not caught up..soon.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The winning design is now on Zazzle! For hoodies and 2 sided black shirts:

halloweenforum: Home: Zazzle.com Store

WOOHOO!


----------



## stev1955 (Sep 26, 2008)

Alright! Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Ravenscroft (Mar 15, 2009)

I ordered mine this morning. Thanks for all the hard work larry!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Woot!


Pirate Day Shirt Sale
$3.00 discount applies to each qualifying Zazzle apparel product. The coupon code PIRATEDAYTEE must be entered during checkout to receive the offer. Offer is valid from September 14, 2009 through September 20, 2009 at 11:59pm PT. Your order must be placed during that time to qualify for this special promotional pricing offer. This promotional offer may not be combined with any other Zazzle promotional or discount offers. Offer valid on Zazzle.com only and is not valid on Picturepeople.com, Zazzle.co.uk, Zazzle.com.au or Zazzle.ca orders.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks a million, Larry!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

How long will the hoodies be available on Zazzle? I was hoping to put one on my Christmas list.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Zazzle will be up at least through Christmas


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Larry thanx for all the hard work, and putting up with everything we put you through sometimes. I'm sorry you got so many difficult messages. On a brighter note the entries were excellent this year.  I'm deciding which one I want and there are just so many great options.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got mine ordered.


----------



## victorspencer5 (Sep 21, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhh
great


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I just placed my order of Frankie's Girl's design on a Zazzle top. I can't wait to get it! Not like I need more black shirts, but the black & white TwoFer looks particularly cool with that design, in my opinion. 
A huge thank you for doing this, Larry.


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

I got my shirt from Zazzle on Saturday (Frankiesgirl 1 front/Frankiesgirl 2 back design).

Since I have tons of black shirts, I took a chance and ordered it on maroon instead.

FYI...it's a GREAT looking alternative. The yellow and orange outlines in the design go really well with the maroon color.


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

i like the black and white ones, they feel spooky


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

My husband & I finally got our shirts!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

buzzard, that is a total great look. and your hair is so devine.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL, thanks! I had a "ghoul's night" at our house last night. All of my girlfriends wore wigs & gothic makeup. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

How did the shirts turn out, Buzzard?

Did the design look as good on the gray as it did on the black?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

My shirt is actually supposed to be antique black & it looked a lot darker on the screen when I ordered it than it does in person. The design still looks good on it though & I'm happy with it. I also got a 2 sided black hoodie of the winning design & it looks great as well.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome, Larry, I put in my order today!


----------



## JackNotSkellington (Oct 7, 2009)

frankiesgirl 2 > HalloweenForum.com Official CafePress Shop love that 1!


----------



## besthalloween (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, Everyone!

Are you all as excited as I am about Halloween being on a Saturday this year? I think every tavern and restaurant is having some kind of party that night. Does your downtown area have anything special for the kids? I live in a small town in Oregon, and all the business owners dress up and hand out "safe" goodies to the kids, and tasty treats to the parents. They turn our little theater into a "haunted" house. We all have a blast. I'd love to hear what your town does to celebrate. Plus, it's my dad's birthday and he's turning 93 years young.


----------



## mingle (Oct 7, 2009)

Cool!! Maybe I can get someone to buy it for me for xmas. I have spent more than my budget on halloween already!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Excellent stuff!!*

*Hallow Larry and all *-- Just had to add my voice to the hat! The baseball cap that is! From the shirts to the hoodies - to the boxers and baby bibs - - these new designs for Halloween Forum logo-wear are superb! Frankie's Girl - congrats on a beautiful job! I LOVE the spaghetti strap shirt (and even the a.. hemm... matching thong. . . now THAT would be scary on me )

I know what I'll be putting on my Christmas list this year. Gotta keep the spirit alive 365 days a year! BOO!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just ordered my hoodie and I cannot wait to get it!

To anyone who ordered from Zazzle, how long did it take for your order to arrvie?

Thanks a bunch! Happy Halloween! =)


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

My shirt is great and even my Ghouls like it!!!


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

Curlgoddess - 

My order from Zazzle took 4 days to arrive after I placed it. Obviously YMMV, but I was very pleased with such short turnaround!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i called the shirt place today to see if they took money orders and they don't, so i guess since i don't have a charge card i am out this time. but there's always next time.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*I hope this isn't way off topic, i would prefer a sticker instead of a t shirt, is there any to be had? 

Thanks in advance...*


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Halloween Night said:


> *I hope this isn't way off topic, i would prefer a sticker instead of a t shirt, is there any to be had?
> 
> Thanks in advance...*


Stickers may happen in the future. Not yet though


----------



## williamson (Feb 18, 2010)

I would even be willing to pay a little extra to get the design on the back of a black hoodie.


----------



## nategreat08 (Jul 31, 2009)

I love em. You need to make up some hats.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Larry,

I'd like to buy a shirt with the new forum mascot! Any chance on this? I might even buy a hoodie, for that one day out of the year its cold in AL.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Eyegor said:


> Larry,
> 
> I'd like to buy a shirt with the new forum mascot! Any chance on this? I might even buy a hoodie, for that one day out of the year its cold in AL.


Yes! This should be happening within 30 days(ish)

Thanks


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Too many choices!! I LIke the Moon one the best...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

larry said:


> Yes! This should be happening within 30 days(ish)
> 
> Thanks


Great! I look forward to ordering.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Larry, how long will the '09 be able to be ordered? I still would like to buy a t shirt and hoodie, money had just been tight,....


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

They may/may not be available once the new ones come out.
To be determined 

Thanks.



bethene said:


> Larry, how long will the '09 be able to be ordered? I still would like to buy a t shirt and hoodie, money had just been tight,....


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

I got that one also


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Got my shirt today but had to argue with them as there was no back on it that said Halloween Fanatic. Well then they told me because it was dark, they can't put one on back has to be white. Sooo they were nice and sending me a new one for free and I got to keep the old one too


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

larry said:


> Yes! This should be happening within 30 days(ish)
> 
> Thanks


 ref: new mascot as shirt option.

Any progress on this...I'm jonesing for a new shirt!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Forgot to post when I got mine - I bought 2 different designs and wear both shirts all the time....It's so nice to be able to let my freak flag fly - so to speak. Plus - I'm sooooooooo happy to support Halloween Forum - keeping the spirit alive!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This is on the list of to-do. Because of our great growth and work, there are a few things that I have to do prior to this 

Still soon!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

larry said:


> This is on the list of to-do. Because of our great growth and work, there are a few things that I have to do prior to this
> 
> Still soon!


Larry, ya think we can get a stack of skulls on a HF shirt backside? A small halloweenforum.com on the front maybe?? Designers and artist, any help with this? I would buy some 2x shirts fast!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

can someone please point me , very late to the game, point me to how and where to order? yeah im lame , i know...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

whynotgrl666 said:


> can someone please point me , very late to the game, point me to how and where to order? yeah im lame , i know...


I think the links still work, right Larry?

Anyway - if you go to the beginning of this thread - just beneath the "poll" that was taken to see how many like the different designs - the order links are there. Otherwise, PM Larry or one of the moderators for the correct link. Gotta love HF logo wear!!


Shirt Page: Halloween Shirts

SHIRTS AND HOODIES AVAILABLE HERE:
http://www.cafepress.com/hforum
http://www.zazzle.com/halloweenforum


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Can we still purchase the designs from years past?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Right now, you can order all of last year's designs (there were a lot). I hope to add some designs THIS COMING WEEK (I hope I hope)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

New 2010 Mascot shirts expected to be available this coming week  via cafepress and zazzle.

I ordered a test shirt and am getting it on Tuesday. I wanted to make sure a fine line comes out good on the shirt (I am picky).

Excited!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

larry said:


> New 2010 Mascot shirts expected to be available this coming week  via cafepress and zazzle.
> 
> I ordered a test shirt and am getting it on Tuesday. I wanted to make sure a fine line comes out good on the shirt (I am picky).
> 
> Excited!


Sweet! Thanks Larry for doing this! I'll be ordering one real soon.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

larry said:


> New 2010 Mascot shirts expected to be available this coming week  via cafepress and zazzle.
> 
> I ordered a test shirt and am getting it on Tuesday. I wanted to make sure a fine line comes out good on the shirt (I am picky).
> 
> Excited!


Yay! Looking forward to it!


----------



## 2010ScareTime! (Jun 1, 2010)

They look Uh-mazing


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I got the shirt from cafepress. It looks great. BUT the graphic is a bit small. So I am going to attempt to make some adjustments.
BTW... With the design, I do intend on making it available on all colors available. The design should work with most 

Soon..


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I wanted to update everyone. 
There are going to be an image for dark shirts and white shirts. I have to organize and create products etc.... And still on planing a surprise... My Mondays are scary busy, so everything is busy so I hope to finish this all Tuesday(ish). Thanks!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I will be updating this link and info soon. Shirts are now available at cafepress. I also will make them available soon from zazzle in case you prefer.
Items at cafepress have 0% markup and are sold at cost. I am honored that you wish to wear a Halloween Forum shirt/hoodie. Hopefully you will take a picture!

I hope that you like it! We HAD to show off our new mascot (will show up on the site soon):

​ 
Our shop is here: http://www.cafepress.com/hforum


Thank you!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Larry, will there be anything on the back of the shirt?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Just purchased a hoodie!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

malibuman said:


> Larry, will there be anything on the back of the shirt?


Cafepress does not allow 2-sided printing on dark shirts (only on light ones). I may/may not add another image once loaded on zazzle.




13mummy said:


> Just purchased a hoodie!!


Whoohoo! ty


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

It may sound kinda cheesy, but it would be cool if we could put our forum "handles" on the back of the shirt  

Methinks I'll wait for Zazzle and see.

Thanks, Larry, for your work on the t-shirts & on everything else you do for us here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I want one in red, but I may wait to see what's available from Zazzle, I'd like to have something on the back of the shirt too, even if it's a bigger version of the mascot.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I love it! Now, if I could just decide between the baseball shirt and the regular black t shirt...


----------

